

Flipping abundance and scarity - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/flipping-abundance-and-scarity.html

======
cwan
Frank Wilson (of A VC / Union Square Ventures) adds more:
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/09/seth-on-freemium-
abundance-a...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/09/seth-on-freemium-abundance-
and-scarcity.html)

